# Theme parks for babies/young toddlers



## crackle

Hi all!
My lo is 1 soon and we were wondering if there were any theme parks that are suitable for this age as he loves the park so much (just swings and helping him down the slide obviously, no zip wires!). I'm thinking rides either suitable for him on his own or for us to go on with him. 
Any advice much appreciated, we're in the North-West but all suggestions and recommendations welcome!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blah11

i dont think there is many. Theres peppa pig world down in southampton, M&Ds in scotland is quite good for toddlers and drayton manor has thomas land :shrug:

legoland and alton towers arent really good for young children.


----------



## amber26

Have you thought of sundown adventure land its for under 10's
https://www.sundownadventureland.co.uk/ its quite dear to get in but its all day thing.Its worth my kids love it


----------



## Emma 21

hiya i would recommend the west midlands safari park... in kidderminster you can see the animals and they have a section for really young children with a few rides we took aaron when he was 1 and half and he loved it


----------



## clairelou88

we have a good few places but they are down south.
Adventure land,paultons park, thorpe park


----------



## v2007

We took Katie to Camelot and she loved it, she was 16 months at the time. 

V xxx


----------



## Reedy

amber26 said:


> Have you thought of sundown adventure land its for under 10's
> https://www.sundownadventureland.co.uk/ its quite dear to get in but its all day thing.Its worth my kids love it

I love Sundown x I used to go when I was a kid x Cant wait to take Finley maybe next year x 

Twinlakes in Melton Mowbray, leicestershire is really good x We're taking Finley in the summer x https://www.twinlakespark.co.uk/


----------



## Neneie

Gullivers World in Warrington is ok. Its not massive and quite a few small rides for your LO's age. I took my LO when she was 10 months with my niece who is 5 and she could go on a few rides with me sitting with her.


----------



## riohound

thomas land at drayton manor park is lovely. the zoo is there too so it makes a lovely day outx


----------

